# Central Illinois



## backwoodsmudder

Going to head out the next couple of days and check some of my spots. Was wondering if anyone else in Central Illinois has had any luck?


----------



## pearhead

Hit one of my spots in Shelby Co. on Sunday. Skunked all around...week or so...


----------



## mcon29

I am in Sangamon Cnty.....still too early. Heading down to some spots in Calhoun county Friday. Let ya know


----------



## nannerbean

I haven't had any luck yet... been out a few times... maybe this weekend with the warmer nights ahead.


----------



## cmjacobs217

Went out yesterday for a bit in Vermilion County, nothing but Saddle Shrooms just starting to grow on old stump.


----------



## goillini

I'm going to try to go south this weekend with my wife for our anniversary and look all weekend. Does Anyone have a place they would suggest? All my places here still no sign.


----------



## bsmokin83

When they not on here talking in the southern counties its beacause they are picking em!!! Heading out in mourning towards cardonbale!


----------



## rdquadracer2005

Almost a pound of greys in my early spot today still had more to pick but got to dark they are popping and drying fast


----------



## miked4482

couple tiny grays and half free in vermilion today left em to grow hope this warmth helps followed by sunday rain.


----------



## mycomomma

Rdquadracer-what county are you finding them in Central IL? It still is a bit early in Piatt county.


----------



## rdquadracer2005

Found them in sangamon county


----------



## shroomin fred

Looks like it's on in central Illinois. Found some very small grays today in my early spots. Going out first thing tomorrow.


----------



## shroomin fred

Forgot to mention, find was in Shelby County.


----------



## catfish12

Nothing in Peoria county yet, but I haven't looked too hard either, might check on Monday after these few warm days. Not really expecting much til it warms up more


----------



## psychoface

I found medium sized greys last week in coles county. And found about a pound today, and my first yellows of the season. They weren't fully grown yet. A lot of lil guys coming up too...


----------



## shannon

Found my first of the year today! Small grays and only 9. Left them to grow and hopefully will go back in a couple days to find more after the so needed rain. Love morel season with summer coming! My find was in Hancock County. Good luck and happy hunting!!!


----------



## pearhead

Picked about 2 dozen grays yesterday in Shelby Co. All small and drying out...come on yellers!!!


----------



## shroomaholic

I've found 7 lbs of greys and yellows yesterday, yellows are just staring but there hitting alright
Round dead elms . right next to you in montgomery/ fayette county


----------



## catfish12

Found many very small greys in Peoria county, left them to grow. Wish it was easier to post pictures!


----------



## northcentral

Catfish12, 
THAT IS AWESOME. I was just down there the past wknd but wasnt able to hit the woods. I saw the may apples still coming up so I didnt want to disturb anything. Was this private or public land. My honey hole is down there and Im coming back down to take a look there on Sat morning


----------



## catfish12

Public land, will be interesting to see how much they grow with this cold weather coming in


----------



## masonrymaster

They are up in the kankakee area, I found about 200 today April 20th. All were small grays.


----------



## reggie6567

Has anyone tried Kenekuk Cove in Vermilion County? I was there last year but no luck. Wondering if others have had success?


----------



## catfish12

Went out again around Peoria this morning, checked on the little Greys I found Monday but they have not grown, hopefully they do because there are a lot! Other than that I didn't have much luck, seems like we need some warmer weather before anything else pops up


----------



## mycomomma

I found 28 little grays today, so Piatt County is finally producing. The freeze tonight isn't going to speed things along though. Any old timers have any wisdom to share about how the freeze may affect the season other than slowing things down?


----------



## jermanda

Me and my girlfriend found these last sunday got soaking wet but was fun and well worth it. Just starting to pop where i found them McCoupin county


----------



## jermanda

http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b635/jermanda352jermanda/mush2015%2004_zpskklyl8kt.jpg


----------



## jermanda

ah there we go pics


----------



## shroomboom77

Hey guys, I'm new to the message board. Just wondering if anyone has ever tried any spots around Lincoln, IL....specifically Edward J. Madigan SP?? I'm sure the grays are up (as long as this cold spell hasn't killed them.) Good luck to all.


----------



## cwdancer1

Went out last night (for the 3rd time this season) in Tazewell County. At least we didn't get skunked again - found 4 small greys after an hour - nothing else. Looked in all the "hot spots" but only found the 3 together and the other one about 10 feet away.  Sure hope they start popping soon!


----------



## morelroad

I live around Peoria area and have next week off work. I would like to find a place little south to go find some bigger morels. Since i don't own land i would be going to a public area. Any suggestions?


----------



## shroom_sniper

Walk slow. Go where other people won't such as thorn patches. Get a stick and move the brush back. If you find one lay your stick on the ground pointing to it and squat down and look around in a 40 foot radius. They rarely grown alone. Most important is to go where the terrain is difficult. Other people tend to avoid these areas so there is less competition.


----------



## astral-morel

Sage advice @ shroom_sniper's post. Thorn patches, here I come!


----------



## shroomin fred

Still finding only small greys in Shelby and Moultrie counties. Checked several spots where I have found Black Morels in past years, and nothing yet. It's still early. Weather looks like it's finally going to start cooperating. Weird thing about this year; I haven't found and half-frees. I usually don't collect them (not much flavor), but I usually see hundreds. Wonder what's going on?


----------



## reggie6567

With temps expected to be in the 70's later in this upcoming week and in the 80's next weekend, and with all this rain, the shrooms will be a poppin.


----------



## tribalfreak15

I found three little Grey's in northern Logan county two days ago. I have a picture but no clue how to post it on here.


----------



## pearhead

Went down near Lake Carlyle yesterday and found a mixture of dried up, fresh, greys and yellows yesterday. No half-frees either. A bunch of baby yellows in one spot that I left! Couldn't find anything in my Shelby Co. spot this morning(Sun). Found a skillet full of greys last week..notta today... Hoping this weeks warm up gets things going...


----------



## moonshinered7

found a few in woodford county around washburn illinois , small greys 16 all together


----------



## psychoface

some big yellows in coles county, even though its been cold


----------



## shroomboom77

For what it's worth I hear reports of starting to find them in Tazewell County


----------



## jbiff79

@ Shroom Boom people have been finding them in tazwell, peoria, and woodford for over a week now.


----------



## shroomboom77

jbiff, Ok should have said specifically in the Mackinaw area, which is close to me. I realize people have posted on here that they were finding small grays, just hadn't heard it from anyone I knew personally close to my area.


----------



## millertnt

Just went out in McLean County. Haven't found anything yet. I'm looking in a new location so may just be the spot. Any one have luck in McLean County?


----------



## silvrglitrboots

Went out for about an hour late this afternoon in northern Champaign County. Nothing. Talk to another shrooming couple and they have had no luck yet either. Need some heat!!!


----------



## catfish12

found my first yellow in peoria county today, along with about 30 more medium sized greys


----------



## dook79

Finding them in Vermilion County. Only found about 20-30 greys but they are out. I could tell where several others had been picked days before b/c you could see where they were pinched off. My cousin found over 70 on Sunday. If I can figure out how to upload pics, I will post.


----------



## duke

Don't forget the Stark County Morel Mushroom Festival is this Saturday May 2nd in Wyoming, IL from 9 to 4. Our "Fred Howard Morel Mushroom Auction" starts at 2:00, you can buy or sell Morels at the auction. For more information you can call me at 309-883-3057 or Stark County Economic Development office at 309-286-6200. Hope to see you there!


----------



## ameredith61385

My sister and I took our kids out this evening to some private property between Bloomington and Peoria. We usually always find at least 5 every year. Last year we had about 50 late season yellows. 
We walked almost 2 hours and got nothing. We figured if they were up, we were missing them since we had kids with us (6, 7, &amp; 8). Gave up and headed back to the car. Took one last look on the hill going out and BAM, a 2" yellow. North-facing hill, next to the beginning of a creek bed. Called out 'mushroom' (it's like being in a Bingo hall the kids got so excited). I stayed where I was keeping my eye on the morel. Kids and sis came over and we had them find it and taught them not to move until they've scanned the area. Found 14 total, biggest was 4", in a 15-20' stretch of hill. Kids all got to find at least one on their own and pick it themselves.They were very excited! 
We didn't see any in our normal spots but I'm thinking this week will be great for morels. 
I don't know how to add pictures but I have them in my Google+ page Goggle+


----------



## duke

Anybody have any for sell I should be up around Peoria around 3 and would like to get a few pounds, 309-883-3057. Thanks!


----------



## duke

Or possibly 2 o'clock.


----------



## reno9499

Anyone having any luck in Central Illinois after the rain Sunday/Monday? If so where are you finding the in the woods?


----------



## shroomboom77

reno9499, Yes went out in Fulton County on Saturday, found about 55 total, almost all grays with some having just popped up to 4". Included in the 55 were a couple of very fresh baby yellows. North facing slopes. Didn't find much on south facing, overgrowth was pretty thick. Going back in a couple days to slay the giant yellows.


----------



## catfish12

Found 2 lbs yellows today, some fresh some on their way out. Have found all of my mushrooms this year around 2 trees, everything else has been bare


----------



## reno9499

Sounds great guys!! I have had a few back surgeries so just trying to time my trip out to the woods because it's hard on me but I ain't gonna let that keep me from shroomin!!


----------



## gonners1979

ive picked around 5 pounds of grey and yellows over the last few days im kinda worried this hot weather will turn them off


----------



## shroomboom77

@gonners Even with all the rain this week? I hope you're wrong cuz I can't go out until Saturday morning.


----------



## rdbrds

Should be good for another week or so around Peoria.This week has been great.Finding lots of fresh big greys,very few yellows found so far. 3" of rain hit the woods they are on big time!


----------



## dinycat

I'd love to buy a pound or two of mushrooms in the Central Illinois area. 

dinycat


----------



## gonners1979

i hope im wrong but its looking like this is the tail end of the season around woodford county nothing but yellows last few days and only 3 today so i think its about over in my spots i have gotten close to 5 pounds for the year so im happy


----------



## treestalker

It is over in the Champaign/surrounding areas. Quite a slow year....found about 5 pounds compared to 50+ pounds, in the same areas, last year. The late frosts and lack of rain at the proper time kept them from fruiting this year. My morel study patch proved the same results......small fresh greys (April 22nd) slowly turned into large yellows (May 4th), at minimum tripling in size over 12 days of growth. They have now almost all fallen over in a darkened reddish brown color or have dry rotted. It looks like the Northern third of the state might see a great season. Anyone have any luck in floodplains?


----------



## gonners1979

@treestalker just cause you found 50lbs in a spot last year or other years dose not mean you will every year and dont give up yet on the season cause i have hunted them and found them all the way till the end of june before my spots were slow to start and exploded a few days ago but the heat has slowed it down again im pretty sure once the cooler temps roll in next week it will start all over again


----------



## treestalker

@gonners1979. I like your enthusiasm and I always keep that same frame of mind. 50 pounds came from 4 different areas. These same areas have produced morels every year for the 25 years I've been picking and studying em. I search all habitat types every year....even places I never expect to find morels. It's over here and the general consensus of all pickers in my area is......worst year locally in a quite a long time. It is a great year in northern Illinois this year, heading up tonight!! Soil temp rise and moisture hit just right....my experience has proven 90% of morels of any given season begin growing during the first warm up.....they don't really get a second chance..... Now do t get me wrong....they can grow sometimes a week or more apart on different a slopes, elevation, moisture levels, and light intensity on the same property but its time to quit here and head north.


----------



## papa smurf

Yes.. Northern Illinois is hitting very good.

Found 4 pounds in Northern Carroll County on Thursday , Then another 3-5 pounds on Friday in Whiteside . 

All are very large Yellows . Found along Mississippi river , and old Railroad Track banks . 

There is plenty more out there to be found .. I'm sure we have a week or 2 yet here in this area .

Keep in mind... TOO much rain is also a bad thing as well.


----------



## catfish12

Treestalker that's pretty cool, wish I had some private land where I could focus on a patch year to year but my spots on public land sometimes get found out. I went out for my last pick this year on Friday, everything I found was dried up and starting to mold, plus the poison oak is up past my waist now and it's getting hard to make it through the brush. Peoria county. Looking forward to next year already


----------



## reno9499

Well I guess I am gonna hang it up here in Sangamon. I tried to pick the right window and not much luck. Found 2 and that was it. It's hard for me anymore after having 3 back surgeries the hills just beat me down. How far North from Sangamon would I have to go to touch Northern Zone everyone is talking about? If to far maybe some of you healthier shroomers could sell a couple pounds?


----------



## pickemall

I'm not buying the idea of "letting them grow", although I've never tried it. I have always believed that they pop up and degrade from there. When I find a nice big fresh yellow mushroom it's obvious to me that it hasn't been sitting there for a week growing. No bugs, mold, dryness....just fresh mushrooms. Also, when I come back the next day, I will find new fresh mushrooms. I've often wondered about this.


----------



## reno9499

I agree Pickemall I have walked areas days in a row and then one day notice two big juicy yellows right where I been walking and looking day after day. Either they pop fresh or I need a stronger eye glass prescription!lol


----------



## treestalker

Any way to post pics on here? I have many examples. Mushrooms are certainly a fast growing class of fruits....but nothing "pops up" in an instant. They can and do grow at a rapid pace over a 24-72 hour period of time but following this event or "popping up", they will steadily grow for a 1-2 weeks. I recommend everyone to try it. I do these tests on public ground as well as private. Many of the morels will slow down, waiting for a rain, and then grow rapidly once again, becoming brighter and bigger as they age. (These are the ones people often find on a revisit to a site - they're the ones we often miss the first time around) I used to think they all popped over night as well and I still feel that some indeed do but regardless, they all grow bigger and brighter for many days following a rapid growth period. That's why the end of the season brings the largest. Ive watched many little grays sit idle for days until the conditions are just right and the they quickly take off to become a giant yellow.


----------



## reno9499

So treestalker are the ones you have been watching done or since we have had all this rain would it be worth another trip to the woods tomorrow? Just wondering because my season has stunk and I am starving for some!!lol


----------



## moe rell

I agree with Treestalker. Last Saturday (5/2) I found 2 3/4" tall greys and I let them go. Went back this past Saturday (5/9) and they both were 3" tall blondes along with 5 more blondes same height. This is in Iowa County in SW Wisconsin. My partner and I picked maybe 1 pound total. We're going out this weekend and Monday/Tuesday next week to our spots in west central WI - it should be prime time there


----------



## cls74

I wrapped it up back on April 30th(two weeks tomorrow), hit 3 decent patches that yielded about 75% of the 4lbs I found. This was definitely an odd year and guessing the prolonged cold spell was the culprit. 

My go to spot here near Springfield yielded 3 or 4 mushrooms this year, biggest was about 2" gray and didn't produce a single yellow. The past 7 years I have hit it I have found at least a pound throughout the season. 

I have heard a lot of the same aroumd here, but seems the further west and north you went the better it was. Nearly all of my finds came from Site M(JEPC) and it was a mixture of fresh grays and dried up yellows all few and far between. Heard Sangchris was lackluster as well, but I never went out there. Gnats started getting nasty, the rain failed to fall, the heat came on too fast and my interest dropped. It just wasn't worth the effort for such little reward driving 100 miles round trip. Found in a season what I would normally find on a good day. 

As for growing, I know with 100% certainty that they do grow and also know with the same certainty they don't all grow. I had a few this year that were way to small to pick, covered them loosely with some leaves and stuck a few branches in the ground nearby. Came back 6 days later and they had tripled in size, still only inch and a half grays but they grew. Have had some in years past that never grew and just rotted away at just under the size of a dime. 

We're due for a good season one of these years, just wish I knew which one lol


----------



## pickemall

I thought you guys were completely wrong, so I looked it up. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JurrfK_wQI I now believe they do grow over time. I still don't believe that a small grey turns into a big yellow over time. Good hunting everyone!


----------



## [email protected]_com

They were popping last weekend at New Salem still. I am going about 30 mins north of Peoria tomorrow to some private land. I will let you know.

Grays do not turn to yellows.

Mushrooms do grow. I usually pick them when I find them though, because I usually hunt on public land. 

I have found both grays and yellows this year.


----------



## treestalker

Greys absolutely can and do turn into yellows. Do they all? NO. Do most greys turn to a lighter color with sharper ridges? Absolutely YES. Greys and yellows are the same species....morchella esculenta. In areas were black morels grow many locals refer to the esculenta as whites. I posted an example of an immature esculenta (early grey) found this year on April 22nd and I also posted an after picture on May 4th. In the pics you will notice a reference twig to the right and you will also notice a natural deformation in the top of the morel....at the yellow stage it is very noticeable and many people would claim a deer ate the top off, which is incorrect. I also have 3 other photos of the same morel becoming lighter in color as it progressed from an early season morel (immature grey) into a late season esculenta (yellow/blonde). I have numerous examples. Only reason I started posting this year was to help inform, educate, and encourage people to try it for themselves rather than remain ignorant to mother nature. Feel free to debate and or disagree, doesn't bother me a bit, but if you truly want to believe the truth on morels, its easy enough to locate fresh morels early in the season, return as often as possible, and see for yourself. On public ground or areas with the concern of others finding them.....cover them with leaves and mark the spot if you don't think you can remember/relocate. 
P.S. Black morels have a similar growth process.....at the immature/early phase they are smaller, lighter in color, with tightly packed and rounded ridges, and have shorter bases......as they mature the tops become larger and blacker, with more thinly/ sharper ridges which are spaced further apart (they don't create new ridges as they mature) and the stems grow taller and wider. 
Believe what you want but its hard to dispute physical science before your own eyes. 
-TreeStalker 5/18/15


----------



## dstoltz

Found these growing in my front yard on November 1st, 2015. Are these morels or false mushrooms? I shot Rufobrunnea liquid culture around my lot 1 1/2 yrs ago. Nothing this spring, are these morels.


----------



## dstoltz

http://screencast.com/t/Klrz3Y3Nn


----------



## pickemall

I wouldn't eat those. They just don't look like the morels we pick in April and May. Maybe someone on here can identify them for you but I would be very cautious.


----------



## danmando87

Does it smell bad? Maybe it's a stink horn


----------



## dstoltz

They had a much more pungent woody odor than spring morels, They didn't have detached caps like false morels, but anyway, I wasn't curious enough to try them.


----------



## pedro

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phallus_(fungus)


----------



## reno9499

Getting excited and anxious about upcoming season! What's the best starting date in Central Illinois? I have heard all over the board for different dates I am so confused. I walked miles upon miles last year and started in early April and found 2 of the most delicious mushrooms ever. I just wish I had time frame for a start date down so I can plan and be ready.


----------



## shroom_sniper

No actual specific date. Need to check temps, soil temps, moisture. When the right variables have been in place for a week or so, head out.


----------



## nannerbean

In western central Illinois there was one smaller than a dime found yesterday. How he found it was beyond me.


----------



## miked4482

east central reports yesterday, still tiny, if you want to find morels learn your trees and the micro climates they can be in. Most fungi have a relationships to certain host trees.


----------



## mycomomma

Miked4482-What county in East Central Illinois were the finds in?


----------



## reno9499

What do you mean by micro climates? I know to look around Ash and Dead Elm but what's the micro climate? That could be why I am always getting skunked


----------



## northcentral

If you are in CENTRAL IL, Ive started to find them from April 23- 2nd week of May. Tiny ones start END of April. I think we might see some a week earlier if the weather holds.


----------



## cls74

Quite a few reports around central IL already, I-72 corridor specifically.

I don't doubt it. If it wasn't for the mid March cool down I think finds would be more widespread.

I went out to an early spot Sunday and things still looked a bit early. Mayapples were still emerging and sprouted, trillium was scarce and early stages for what was up.

Thinking 2nd week of April will be worthy of all day outings, heat may turn up 2nd half of April so might be a short mixed up season in a lot of areas. Moisture shouldn't be a problem.

Can't wait to get that bowl started. May hit a different area within the next few days, won't be worth picking but think I can find a few to curb my curiosity


----------



## reno9499

This huge rain today in Central Il should be a huge help. How do I find out soil temps? How deep does it have to measure?


----------



## cls74

Go here, use the 4" undersod 10am measurement. Should default to it when it opens.

http://www.isws.illinois.edu/warm/soiltemp/displaymap.asp?from=sl&amp;data=sst&amp;date=03%2F16%2F2016&amp;time=10#toptitlebar


----------



## reno9499

Thank you so much for all the help and advice! Hopefully this year I will reap some big rewards! You all are awesome with all your advice. Nothing better then the 'shroomin community! God Bless all of you and any more advice will be much appreciated and may all your mesh sacks be full!


----------



## reno9499

Quick survey to try and fill everyone's time till we can go out and start finding. If you had your ideal choice of trees to run to first and know you will hit gold which would it be:
A Dead Elm
B Dead Oak
C Pine
D Other and write it in?
D


----------



## cls74

Hit a quick spot after work, ssme one I checked Sunday. Must have missed these two then, stems are already browned so guessing they were already up. Bigger than I was expecting, but not vig enough to head out this weekend.

Near Springfield, it has begun. Had to stop for some meds, figured why not some beer and a pizza to kick things off.


----------



## cls74

Ugh hate trying to post images to this forum from a phone


----------



## cls74

As for the poll.

I will walk out of my way to check an elm, the bigger the better, but I will check a lot of trees as I walk. Usually when I find one or two I will stop and scan for similar trees in that area and check them as well. I'm not real great with tree identification lol.

Silver maples can also be a hot source, especially in flood prone areas. Cottonwoods, sycamore, poplars, there are other trees that I do not know what they are that produce. 

Elms are by far the most reliable and if I had to choose that would be it.


----------



## sustainable forager

dead oak for sure


----------



## masonrymaster

Greys are up in the Morris area, very tiny but they are up. All of them in mossy patches. Picked a couple for a taste and left the others to hopefully grow, but with this weather who knows.


----------



## hunt4life

It's going to be an early year I think..


----------



## pickemall

I believe these taste the best. Good hunting to you.


----------



## kb

Scatter my ashes under a nice rusty looking slippery elm if I had to pick a tree. Most reliable by far. Only thing better would be a section of cut cottonwood, and then its not really a tree.


----------



## [email protected]_com

Found these in Menard County last weekend. Probably at least another week to go to find any worth picking. I covered these little guys up with leaves since there was a freeze warning that night.


----------



## nutsak

WOW awesome finds guys. We are still lagging out of winter over east of you all. 

Our underbrush growth has been slow but the tree blooms are aggressive this week. 

Should be seeing results like this very soon. 


Here is a look at whats going on over here. How far behind are we from you all...? roughly 6 days?

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElBqGZ0h358[/video]


----------



## nutsak

I notice in the moss photo you have a nice spout of nettle? we don't have any sprout like that really breaking the leaves yet over here.


----------



## nutsak

@RENO9499 

D) Find loads of ash tree's, preferably 3/4 of the way up the hill and move towards the hilltop on the sunny side where it is warm. If you find storm damage or insect damaged ash trees you are in the right location. try not to much about to often to soon or you could be stepping on your mycelium. You can find it by doing a scrape. Lightly move the leave off the dirt and look for white spider webbing on the ground. 

best of luck..

Ash
Poplar
Elm
Olk
Burn sites
Gas line
Tornado / wind damage
clear cut logging areas

large areas where mulch was laid in march.


----------



## northcentral

@cls74

Are you north or south of Springfield? Was thinking of heading down from Chicago this weekend to some private land near Springfield but my buddy in Peoria thinks its too early, but I'm typically more optimistic than he is


----------



## cls74

I am in Springfield, the area I found those was just south of Springfield. A friend also found a single one this past weekend near Loami/Curran. May have been a tad bigger than the two in my pictures.

I have not been out since, mainly due to the cooler weather but may head back out tonight or tomorrow just to see if anything else came up. Soil temps still in the upper 40's so these light freezes haven't hurt much that was not already up. Friday night has me a bit worried so want to get anything picked that may be up now. More of a hard freeze event then.

I have heard of some finds from JEPC, but no visual confirmation. About 35-40 minutes northwest of Springfield.

I took off the last week of April for my spring vacation. Think the warmth coming 2nd half of April will have them going good.


----------



## cls74

This long steady soaking rain is going to go a long way in negating the effects of the winds of recent. Was much needed.


----------



## northcentral

Thanks cls74. I think I am going to stay up here this wknd and then travel down there the following weekend. Next week looks like it is going to be sunny and 60 everyday. Hope it doesn't dry them out too much before we get down there.


----------



## cls74

There's a lot of precip to come, amd if it shifts just a bit further north even better. Just need the freezes to stop IMO


----------



## cls74

That is a general forecast over the next 7 days. It will change and shift, but there will be plenty of chances for precip in the comind days and weeks. 

I look for the cold to break about the 15-16th and have warmth into early May before a brief cold shot. It is so close to being a long drawn out season. As long as the rains continue periodically


----------



## jl-ka

My first year looking. Unfortunately I won't live in the area next year so I'll spill the beans on any spot I find after the season is over.


----------



## cls74

Going to hit the spot from last week in about 45 minutes. Figure anything up will freeze with tomorrow nights hard freeze. 

Thinking I will hit JEPC after work tomorrow since I'll be off at 2:30. May head south to S. IL Saturday if a friend does good down there tomorrow, but will only make that 3 hour + drive if his count is in pound(s) and not numbers.

Not really expecting much from either spot, but curiosity is getting the best of me. Currently contemplating pushing my vacation back a week to the 1st week of May.


----------



## cls74

Found another 6, size was actually decent on a few of them . Getting really optimistic for once we get out of this cold spell. 

I'll post a pic once home


----------



## cls74




----------



## northcentral

@cls74
I saw on Fb that people are finding decent yellows in Macoupin County. I am tempted to drive down to Springfield to see what is going on. You still headed out this wknd?


----------



## cls74

I think I'm going to hit an easy spot or two after work today. Won't know if I am heading south tomorrow until later tonight when friend updates me on his success/failure. There is one early spot I hit out at JEPC, debating whether to make that 45 minute drive or not. 

I doubt I go out locally until next weekend, while I'm sure there are some to be found I don't see numbers justifying trekking through the woods for 6 hours yet.


----------



## reno9499

This weather is so frustrating! When it starts to look like there is gonna be a light at the end of the tunnel it cools down. Looks like we won't be finding any big amounts till close to May this year. What does everyone else think?


----------



## cls74

Finds are slowly progressing north. I woukd take his hot spot shaded area with a grain of salt. Not sure he is following the local weather.

Was going to push my vacation back a week to first week of May, but decided not tk. Hoping next week ground temos recover, the following week heats things back up and the following week I go on vacation with some yellows popping to end it. After that I have 3 day weekends so should be good to go.


----------



## northcentral

My friends are telling me that they are up in central IL area. More specifically, Peoria and Tazewell counties. Going to be out in the woods this wknd! Good luck


----------



## boomer79

Yeah the people that say they are finding them in Peoria are going down by Lincoln and Springfield then posting saying it's from Peoria . Have you noticed none of the big shots on here haven't even posted a find ? The ground was in the 30s all last week . This weekend they tiny greys will be up and you will see all the normal rookie retards parked everywhere giving away theirs spots . Thanks . I have been shrooming since i was 5 and you goofballs have alot to learn lmao . Also we need rain bad since all this wind is drying the woods up fast . I go when the gettin is good i could care less about your baby 1.5 inch morel that you are dying to brag about .


----------



## nick2

My uncle found 700 blacks today in southern il..around the olney area..


----------



## boomer79

Yeah i know southern Il is on fire . I was talking about the Peoria and surrounding counties. Someone posted like 100 greys and yellows claiming it was from woodford county like 4 days ago which is obviously false . Yeah you might find a few but not no 100 . This weekend will be the start of central Illinois . Noobcakes


----------



## reno9499

Boy what the hell man just chill! You don't want to hear about somebody's finds no matter how big they are then get off the board and don't read about them. Nobody is forcing you to do so. Yes I will be one of those newbies out this weekend because my 12 year old and 6 year old boys love going to look and hopefully we find 1 little tiny one and I am gonna take a pic of it and post it just to piss you off. This board has been full of friendly and helpful people that I enjoy seeing pics and reading stories of their finds no matter the size. You can take your pro-morel skills and move on because we don't want the negativity around here!!


----------



## cls74

I can confirm Sangamon, Christian and Cass counties. I'm sure they are up further north as well.


Moisture looks to be a problem over the next week or more, with the warmth comes a ridge and that is going to hold all the precip chances to our west. Just seems like we can mever catch a break when it comes to that perfect season.

With the prolonged warmth coming, if we can get a decent rain event things will explode quickly. I start my 10 day vacation on the 22nd, not overly concerned yet but if the ridging doesn't relax it could be a shorter season. 

Might be an early year for the dreaded buffalo gnats as well, they've cut my seasons short as well.


----------



## northcentral

@ bill Luv
I was simply stating that they are up. Not huge and not in numbers but for those that want to know. My friends tell me when they are up down there since I live in Chicago so I know when to come down. YES THE ARE GREYS, NOT YELLOWS. No need to be bitter or act like you know EVERYTHING about morels. Good luck to everyone this year


----------



## northcentral

Def need some rain soon!


----------



## tribalfreak12

Have found a couple small ones in the Mount Pulaski/Cornland area a couple days ago. Only about the size of a dime.


----------



## hole6hunter

I am a long time reader of this site but first time poster. Had to chime in. You folks in Tazewell/Peoria claiming finds are full of crap. With freezing temps over night last few nights it would be short of a miracle. I went to my favorite spots last night to check the lay of the land and just as i expected, nothing. I wouldn't expect anything good around Pekin/Peoria until the last week of April/first week of May with no rain in the forecast until the week of the 25th. Finding the most of the year is way more important to me than finding the first of the year. Happy hunting.


----------



## northcentral

Again, I didn't believe them but seeing post in the Illinois Morel FB page that confirm, as well as people saying little grey ones are up. My spot in Peoria doesn't produce until a little later. I expect it to be next weekend or the last weekend of April if we get some rain. On the other hand, 4 years ago they were up in that area on April 7th. All depends on the environment. I was just forwarding the information along. Once I find any mushrooms this year, I will be posting. Dint realize we had professional mushroom hunters here that knew everything about morel hunting. Thanks and good luck to everyone, well except Bill.


----------



## cls74

Every year a small few ruin the threads, a lot of past long time members appear to have left. Think I'll join them.

Enjoy your season everyone, and just remember the number one rule to morel season.....


If you're not finding them, no one is.


----------



## northcentral

@cls74

I looked to you for advice and findings. Thanks for all the help the past few years. I hope you have a successful year!


----------



## reno9499

Went out in Springfield today and walked till I couldn't walk anymore and no dice!


----------



## reno9499

Hope you guys don't go it has been nice getting all the good advice!


----------



## northcentral

Not letting any trolls/bitterness get to me. This board helped me when I started out several years ago. Hope I can do the same for anyone else starting out. I also bought a $10 book about morels. The guy who wrote it is actually a professional who works for a company who sells them commercially. It is about 70 pages and a pretty easy read. I reread it from time to time for things that I forgot about.


----------



## breesha

Hey, we're all here to help each other. I'm not sure what the point would be of lying about sightings, but clearly some people get a charge out of it.

I can confirm they are up in Dewitt County--went out after work Tuesday the 12th and found about 15. They are all about an inch to 2 inches tall in very moist dirt--I'm finding that is key. They weren't in my usual spot because it wasn't as wet.

We're finally gonna get the heat, but no rain in the forecast for the next week. Due to the experiences I've had in the past, I'm guessing these late freezes and sudden heat/little moisture are going to make for a short, sporadic season. I really hope that's not the case....it's been a few years since I've found a washout number of them.

Good luck, everyone! Happy hunting out there.


----------



## cls74

Eh, who am I kidding. Same spot as the previous 2 Thursday's. Size is getting better, but if this spot doesn't get rain it will be over pretty quick.

Going to hit a few northern counties tomorrow.

Found 9 tonight, in two weeks went from thimble sized to 3" greys. Find a good early spot, this one gets sun probably 85% of the day.


----------



## breesha

Bigger than the ones I found, for sure. Nice find, cls!


----------



## shroomingirl

I live in DeWitt County also. I haven't been able to get out yet but planning on going out tomorrow.


----------



## catfish12

Hi all,
Heading down to Peoria county next weekend gonna give it a shot...hopefully the warm week will have some growin...


----------



## mushroom_mentor

Hi guys! We're getting close to morel season here in the midwest. So excited! Check out my new youtube video where I share my first morel story. I'm not the best story teller haha. It would be fun to hear your first morel story so check out my video and share in the comments section on my youtube or submit it via video comment on my youtube! Can't wait to hear from you guys. 

[video]https://youtu.be/W8yNqxbtf04[/video]

Let's get a community going, subscribe to my youtube channel and start a discussion with us and our viewers. We are trying to organize a foray but need people!

youtube channel: https://youtu.be/W8yNqxbtf04


----------



## ccs1983

Anyone know where a decent set of woods are around the Decatur area?


----------



## shroomin fred

CCS, if you are willing to drive either 30 minutes north or south, the timber around Lake Shelbyville and Clinton Lake are public lands. I have been hunting around both lakes for many years and the woods are productive. Public land is marked by highly visible white signs. Occasionally you can cross over onto private land by mistake, but private land is typically posted or there is a fence row.


----------



## shroomin fred

It has been a very good year so far. Saturday yielded about 40 fresh grays and blacks around Lake Shelbyville. Even found 5 fresh large yellows in a ditch in full sunlight next to a small dead elm. Never know where the darn things will pop up. I would normally say it's still early, but someone else made a comment about the heat, and I was thinking the same thing. It could be a very quick year. I think it will be a very productive year, but it could be over in 7-10 days. Rain later this week may push up the last batch of large yellows, so get out there.


----------



## hole6hunter

30 in Tazewell last night without the rain. Yellows are up folks. After this rain it will be a great year. If I could figure out how to post a picture I would. Anyone know how?


----------



## northcentral

@holehunter
I can vouch for that finding as well. Went out to my spot in Peoria County and saw some little ones and hoping with this rain that they grow a bit. Have seen grey and yellows up. JUST NEED SOME RAIN, very dry all over. Would be thrilled to find 30! Nice job


----------



## walkinblues

Woods very dry, usual spots up high have zero


----------



## cls74

I'm about to give up on this season. Vacation was set to begin Friday, but I may go ahead and cancel it. Will wait until Thursday to decide.

The current front that is supposed to bring widespread rain is stalling out further west than forecast and rain totals are being cut. Dry air is eeoding the rain as it near I-55.

After 4 straight days with temps in the upper 70's and low to mid 80's ground temps and moisture content are taking a beating. Areas along I-72 and east of 55 are going to suffer the most. Forecasted rainfall of 3/4 to 1 1/4" has been cut to about half of that, spread out over the next 7 days. My early spot has already stopped producing, hearing of quite a few dried ones being found and low numbers on fresh ones with little size to them.

Excitement has turned to dismay, just not feeling it anymore. Maybe next year.


----------



## papa smurf

Be patient all... 

With this Rain and warmer weekend temps things will really start popping . 

The season is far from over. Don't always look in the same spot every year . It will NOT produce the same every year .

Venture out and try new and different areas . 

They will be out there .


----------



## silvrglitrboots

Went to my favorite hot spots today. Nothing. Too early. The plant growth isn't there yet. If we get some rain and the temps stay up, it will be great this time next week.


----------



## breesha

Very much true, Papa Smurf. When I was in my usual spots a few days ago, I kept thinking to myself how remarkable it is, how much the terrain and foliage has evolved in the last 10 years. And the amount of morels differs greatly from year to year. Venturing out and looking in different areas is key to finding the elusive mushie.


----------



## walkinblues

Need rain bad in my part of Tazewell COUNTY
Spots that have produced consistently sine the 1950s 
Have nothing at all
Found 1 little one in 2 hrs of looking


----------



## breesha

Mannnnnn, today is gonna be a banner day. We had a good amount of rain in the Dewitt Co. area. But it's supposed to be storming when I get off work which is really gonna hinder my hunting activities. Haha.

Good luck everyone.....and post your finds! :lol:


----------



## walkinblues

Now it is really weird, found 22 on Tuesday, 2 yesterday, and 1 just now, with the top
Totally burnt off
So far the rain has not helped near RT 98


----------



## papa smurf

Found 2 pinky sized greys in southern Whiteside county yesterday afternoon . 

Seasons just starting folks , so hold your horses . 

2 Weeks from now these forums for both central and northern Illinois will come to life , along with the middle of the state beginning to find larger yellows . 

The heat will make all the littler ones your not seeing now grow BIG real quick . 



Morels GROW over time , they do not POP one size. Look it up on You Tube . Life cycle of a Morel .


----------



## shroomdonger

Walkinblues, I found some dry greys with the tops starting to burn off as well. I think that spell of warm days last week pushed some greys to pop up. We got plenty of rain in bureau county, the warm temps leading into this weekend should make for some quality shroom hunting soon.


----------



## cls74

So a bit of optimism yet. Got some decent rains today over the public land I hunt most. Yesterday failed miserably with the rain but today made up for it.

For gits and shiggles I made the 40 minute drive from work. I wanted to know two things, what was up now and since last Friday, and more importantly what will come up in 2-3 days after today's rains.

I only found 7, 3 laid on their sides stem broken from heavy rain. Most were 2-3", 2 were in the 3-4" range. All greys, no yellows. Filled with hundreds of ants, and the ants had chunks of morel in their mouths when I cut one in half. First time I have ever noticed them carrying chunks. Might explain some of the thin walled older ones or ones with tops nipped off?

Anyhow, for a spot that receives quite a bit of sun, no yellows. That was encouraging, add in the ground was soft and mushy signs are pointing to a season that may be saved yet.

Have quite a bit more rain forecast to start the week, so don't believe I will cancel my vacation for 3 day weekends.

On a side note for safety's sake, if you will be heading into the woods Wednesday within the western 2/3's and southern portions of IL, please be aware of the weather. There is the potential for significant severe weather and the worst place to be is in the woods without a cell signal or warning system. Eye to the sky and check that forecasy before heading out and radar frequently if in the woods.


----------



## shroomin fred

Why all the fretting about the end of the season? I haven't seen any significant flush of yellows. We have at least another 7 days of prime hunting here in the middle of the state.


----------



## shroomin fred

Over 100 grays and blacks so far in Shelby and Moultrie counties. Big flush of yellows coming within the next few days.


----------



## mycomama

Off to what I hope is just a slow start here in Piatt County. Found 23 today. 18 nice very fresh yellows most 3-4 inches all in the same area. I left 4 babies to grow &amp; picked 6 decent size ones over the last couple days. They are awfully few &amp; far between right now. I hope it is just still too early &amp; the rain &amp; warm weather will bring on a flush in my neck of the woods. The cold snap with hard freezes after the warm weather has me a little worried. I have been checking places that have produced in the past &amp; finding nothing so far.


----------



## pearhead

agreed...i've been picking in the shelby co area too... just getting going good!!!  Killing me not to be out right now. Hitting it hard all weekend. Picked fresh yellows and greys and left many baby greys and yellows in a few spots down in Madison Co this week as well.. Nice to hear about Piatt. I live in Piatt Co and haven't had any luck yet... haven't checked my spots for about 6 days though


----------



## mkd

Found 17 small ones in Tazewell County this evening.


----------



## brownie549

Out for quite a while in Woodford County, and found 18, including a few greys that were new since Sunday. Some were yellows with burnt tops that must've been up during that 80-degree spell. It was a struggle over three different woods that are historically productive to find these 18... Next week surely better!


----------



## dubie

Hey all,
My daughter and I went out Thursday evening and found 17 small Grey's in DeWitt county around Clinton lake. Probably will be pretty good out there after the warm weekend.
Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## pearhead

Picked 3 more lbs in Madison Co. today... Lots of fresh yellows, some drying greys... seen my first pecker-heads of the season as well. Happy Hunting!!!!


----------



## grandpa

<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a> 










Found 3 in Marshall county .


----------



## walkinblues

My personal thoughts are season may be over where I go
1 yesterday 0 today, nothing in the usual spots and 
I go in Tazewell County


----------



## papa smurf

Found 7 decent sized Greys in southern Whiteside County today . Spent about an hour . 

Very spotty at best . 

Ranging from pinky size , to 2-3" and about 1" round . 

NO Yellows Yet... 

Give it another 2 weeks . You'll see larger flushes of both Greys and Yellows . 

Only concern will be the under growth being MUCH thicker ... 

Watch out for ticks !!


----------



## cody

Went out looking for a few hours with my cousin in Macoupin County and only found 1 fresh grey each. Turns out we check behind a fallen tree and find about 10 pounds of big yellows! All in one spot all around this dead fallen over tree. Just goes to show don't give up if it's not looking too good. All it takes is one little area to make your whole year.


----------



## panamaled

Boom. Nice find Cody.

Long time reader, first time poster. Just thought I'd give a report for once. :mrgreen: 

I've been looking off and on the last week in west central illinois. I've found 5 patches of 5-10 dried dead and/or dying morels. It's been really disappointing, but yesterday I stumbled on an old dead elm with about 20 fresh blonds. We got a little rain out that way but it has very patchy. Some hills are completely dry and these were in one of the few wets spots. They were on a steep, north facing slope, about 2/3 of the way up. 

Happy hunting everyone.


----------



## taylor62

First report for me. Hunted 4/24 in west central Illinois and had same results as Panamaled. Heavy cover in fence rows with dead elms found mushrooms that have begun to dry out. Found dead elm with gully below it and found fresh large yellows, Leaves in gully keeping ground moist.
Hunted areas that produce year after year and found dry ground and no morels. if we get rain may hunt again this weekend.


----------



## reno9499

I want to be excited about all this rain we have gotten the last two days in Springfield, IL but what majority is saying is season is over. I need help from some of you guys that have been around the block a time or two and had these late starts I have heard of. Is it possible we could still see some big ones over the next few days? Could we at least get a week of good hunting in before it's over? Did Mother Nature come thru in the last inning and save Springfield from a horrible season?


----------



## reno9499

How long should I wait to go hit every spot I can think of? I know they don't "pop" but how long does it take for the rain to make them show?


----------



## silvrglitrboots

Found 8 small to medium gray and yellow yesterday. Woods were wet, growth was still short. Hoping to get into the woods again soon. A little heat would help.


----------



## yogibear

<a href="http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/cheryl_jefford/media/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/13072718_10206234897449287_5871011307155248195_o.jpg.html">&lt;img src=&quot;http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j386/cheryl_jefford/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/13072718_10206234897449287_5871011307155248195

Found these today on hillside NW of Chillicothe. Going to be a great 2 weeks ahead!!!


----------



## yogibear

Ok Hopefully this picture works


----------



## yogibear




----------



## yogibear

Sorry it took me a few times to get the picture to post. Had some rain this morning outside of Chillicothe. Nice size greys all on a hillside. The next couple of weeks should be great!!! Good luck everyone.


----------



## papa smurf

Nice Find! 

More Rain tonight and this weekend . Warmer weather towards end of next week . 

Low to mid 70's !!! 


Next weekend looks Great .


----------



## olelucky

I agree Papa . Next 2 weeks should be prime !


----------



## reggie6567

Heading over to Vermilion county on Saturday, any luck in that area?


----------



## treestalker

For central Illinois......there are large mature morechella americans (commonly referred to as yellows and historically as esculentas) out there to be found. My morel growth studies went as expected. Fresh young morels (grays/whites) located between 4/14 and 4/18 are now very large yellows. Of my study sites in Macon, Piatt, Champaign, and Vermillion....I have found no evidence of new/fresh/young morels anywhere. It is safe to say the majority of morels in this area began growing prior to 4/18 and with all the human pressure and plant growth it is not worth my time to keep searching. I CAN SAY WITHOUT A DOUBT 2016 WAS THE WORST SEASON FOR MORELS STATE WIDE IN A COUPLE OF DECADES. I pick from the southern tip of the state to central Illinois and occasionally in northern Illinois.


----------



## treestalker

@Papa Smurf: How far south do you search? Its clear you understand the growth cycle of morels! Its amazing how many people don't want to accept reality. I would assume Whiteside county/Northern Illinois should peak out this weekend in regards to the combination of maximum growth in relation to quality. Don't want them growing to big as the quality drops rapidly.


----------



## cls74

I called it quits after this past Wednesday. It's been done around the I-72 corridor, as far as fresh growth, for several days prior. Sure you can find some overlooked ones and mostly fresh in the cooler shaded areas, but for all intents and purposes it is over.

I found the below pictured yellows on Wednesday about 45 miles NW of me at Jim Edgar Panther Creek(Site M). They were a day to few days old but no more than 3 as I combed this area the previous Sunday finding 1 and would have most definitely found them no matter the size had they been up.

I think I-74 on north it is still game on, but south of there better pick what you can. Gnats are nasty when it warms up and the recent rains will be deteriorating the aging mushrooms in a hurry.

Overall I found about 3lbs, my first being on 3/31 and my last(by choice) being 4/27. A couple friends went back out today and I have no doubt they will find some, but the numbers do not justify a 100 mile round trip for me. 

Worst year since 2012, which was also a strong El Nino year when the season was mostly over when it would normally start.

A long wait until the next season, but only 6 months until deer season. 

Good luck to all those still venturing out and finding them.


----------



## treestalker

I found more fresh giant morels in the 2012 season than ever before...it was unreal!! But I was done picking before most had even ventured out for the first time. I also found the majority under a variety of tree that doesn't produce every year but when it does its a blast! Has to be in just the right micro climate and elevation of any given watershed. Cant wait to be spoiled again like the spring of 2014! Maybe next year. I try to spend 50% of my time each year searching new locations and or areas I expect to produce but historically had not.


----------



## cls74

Silver Maple by chance?

Don't recall what year it was, maybe '10 or '11, but had a stellar season with maples. Haven't seen it like that since.

Gnats generally drive me out of the woods before anything, even with buggins spray it just gets to the point to where it's not worth it any longer. Probably miss a lot of the monster yellows but generally have found my share of them before then.


----------



## jslwalls

Cls74,
Indiana mushroom hunter here. I was so excited when I saw your post about maple trees in the spring of 2010. Maples aren't known for morels but I'll never forget that year. They didn't produce huge flushes but every single maple I walked by had one morel. It took me a couple of hours to catch on. It was such a freak of nature. I've never seen anything like it in 20 years of hunting. I ask fellow hunters about it but most didn't have the same luck or were to busy going from dead elm to dead elm. Just thrilled someone else remembered it.


----------



## jslwalls

Cls74,
By the way I also has one of my worst years. Finished with only 230. It may sound like a lot but my goal was 1000. Less than 30% of my spots produced mushrooms. And the ones that did were only a few. I think the two days of 25 degree temperature happend at such a crucial time in the morel growth cycle for central Illinois and central Indiana that it was devastating. I don't think it got that cold down south to effect them and I don't think they had started growing up in the north parts of the states to damage them. But for us it was the death of what seemed like was going to be a killer year. Better luck next year to you.


----------



## reno9499

Just wondering if anyone been out near Springfield, Illinois area the past day or two and if you had any luck? I am itching to go out and give it one more look but don't know what to do.


----------



## silvrglitrboots

The best thing you can do reno9499 is get your butt out in the woods. If you find something, great. If not, at least you have had a peaceful beautiful day. You cannot rely on the results of others cuz none of us is guaranteed anything...especially when it comes to shrooms. Good luck out there!


----------



## treestalker

Well Papa Smurf: It's 2 weeks later? lol. Hope you're having some luck up there.

Big difference between northern Illinois and central Illinois. My test morels are still up but were past the point of picking 10 days ago. 
I found some large grays under my grandfathers white pine. It produces every year, typically well after the season is over in the forest. They never turn yellow like the majority of morels do either?


----------



## grandpa

Found some oyster mushrooms yesterday while fishing .


----------



## catfish12

Hi all, 
Looks like warmer weather is coming at least for a little bit. I dont expect to find anything quite yet but I'm going to go poke around some early spots for fun tomorrow. Looks like the weather forecast should get them going good after next week...anyone out in central IL? Peoria area here, will report with anything good tomorrow


----------



## bcnuby1

Hey catfish, I'm around the Clinton Lake area. Still not looking quite right round here. I don't even think I've seen a May-apple up yet. Higher temps this weekend should help.


----------



## northcentral

Catfish, 
I am in Peoria and have been shrooming since 09. Last year my first find was a tiny one on April 16th. I saw some post that found them earlier near the river but not sure if they are up yet without any sun. The rain has been great though. Let me know if you are get lucky this weekend. Do you go on private or public land?


----------



## storm9467

backwoodsmudder said:


> Going to head out the next couple of days and check some of my spots. Was wondering if anyone else in Central Illinois has had any luck?


Still very small in Peoria County!


----------



## catfish12

I mainly hunt public land in the Peoria area with a couple private spots here and there. I took one look at the ground on Friday and called it a day. There wasn't hardly anything green growing yet. If the weather holds up like this I'd expect to find something next Friday when I go...will report back then


----------



## northcentral

All, 
My morel partner said his employee at work found 9 greys over the weekend hunting near Glassford, IL. Small but they are up. Def headed out this weekend, prob to my honey hole to get a bearing of the woods


----------



## MycoBean

Been picking between Riverbend area and sangamon this week had 4 good picks mostly with friends we have been crushing it maybe I can get some group shots but I've been walking away with good hauls and it's heating up.Still finding babies I'll return to and few bad ones so it's doing well.mostly hitting on sycamores round these parts ATM.


----------



## catfish12

Went Friday in Peoria county. Found 15 small ones...ran into a couple other people with similar or worse luck (all small greys). Going again next Friday in Fulton County hoping for some bigger ones


----------

